# The cuts of meat and fish



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

​One of the things that I like very much here is that the butchers will serve you with any cut you want.

And I just went into the fishmonger and asked if I could buy just a slice of monkfish, and they said "of course!". 

Uma posta de tamboril.

So they cut into the whole fish just to serve me a slice. 

I guess some people will buy the head and tail for soup maybe.


----------

